
Human Cloning At Last - Anon84
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/342/6165/1436.1.full
======
sp332
The link is paywalled, I can't even see an abstract.

Edit: I missed the "Free with registration" link
[https://pubs.aaas.org/Promo/promo_setup_rd.asp?dmc=P0RFB1](https://pubs.aaas.org/Promo/promo_setup_rd.asp?dmc=P0RFB1)

~~~
dekhn
it's also slashdotted.

